# How much do you know?



## recall1 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm a long time tent and car camper and have been looking for an older rv for quite a while. I'm no mechanic but I'm a good carpenter and I'm also pretty good with fiberglass. I have a good friend that can help on the mechanical end though. My question is this: I found a guy at work that has had a 1989 Holiday Rambler Monitor GL (i believe it's 33'), chevy drivetrain with 454 motor. Not bad shape for it's year although it has two roof leaks, one near the a/c unit and one by a vent in the bathroom. I went to see it today but it hasn't been run in a year so the battery is dead. My plan was to put in a new battery and fresh oil before attempting to start it, then I'll know more about how it drives. My plan for the roof was to put a fresh coat of liquid rubber roof over the whole thing and fix the individual interior panels that were damaged. The owner drained all of the tanks prior to parking it so there shouldn't be any leaks but I will check. We didn't discuss price yet (until I get it started) but knowing the guy and the situation I should be able to get it pretty cheap. I guess my questions are what else do I need to look for and does anyone out there have any history with these models that can help me out? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Wyotraveler (Aug 3, 2013)

I can only speak about the 1989 chev P30 454 chassis. The box on mine was a Fleetwood Pace Arrow 34 ft.

I did not like the Moryde rubber springs on the rear of the chassis. My MH always sagged. I had the Moryde rubber springs changed out about 5 times on warranty. I lived in the souther CA area at the time and tried to have Long Beach Spring change it over to a leaf spring but they said they would touch it because it would be a modification of that chassis. Some of the 454 engines do have manifold problems. My manifold was changed out under warranty. It had warped. The smog pump on my vehicle was extremely loud and a very high pitch. To remove that noise from the drivers area I ran 1 1/2 inch dia hose further back in the MH which did quiet it down a lot. The other thing is the master brake master cylinder is directly under the drivers floor board area. Very difficult to access. I had planned on cutting a hole in the floor board and installing a 6 inch dia boat screw cover in that area that would be flush with the floor board. If it has Moryde rubber springs in the rear I would not buy it. Otherwise, I was really happy. The Holiday Rambler may not have the Moryde springs in the rear.


----------



## akjimny (Aug 7, 2013)

Recall1 - welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  I'm willing to bet that under those two leaks you are going to find damaged roofing, damaged ceiling joists as well as damaged interior panels.  Unless you are getting this motorhome for a bargain basement price, and are really good at interior carpentry (which I am NOT), then I think you may be getting in over your head.  Just my opinion.  Also, since it is a 1989 model, you will probably have to replace the tires and the house batteries as well.  Could end up being a money pit.

Good luck and post back so we can hear how things turn out.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 7, 2013)

I am with Jimmy on this.  A leak is a cancer in RVs. The joist are most likely aluminum but all the paneling will be rotted IMO.  If it has been sitting for a period all the gas system is going to be a problem.  Probably has the Rochester Quadjet which was a good carb but will need overhauled or replaced.  Expensive if you are not a do it yourselve. Tires another 2 K.  Probably have some steering parts worn and need shocks.  Let us know what you do. Dont forget all the applianes and water system.  Frozen and busted plumbing can be a nightmare.


----------

